# NOC 0122 (Bankers)



## bravogy (May 2, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Can some one please share your views regarding NOC 0122 (Bankers). I have applied back in 2006 but unfortunatly my file is also dumped due to their new law.
At that time my points were 67 scored easily and my wife is a doctor by profession so adding her credentials I was very secure...........

Got my refund recently and now planning to reapply under same NOC 0122 along with my wife and 4 year daughter. Sent recently my Documents to ICAS for Equvalancy evluation and planning to go through IELTS as well next month as my previous IELTS is expired in which I scored 7.0 bands.

Please guide me accordingly and any advice is also highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you consulted the CIC site in regards to Express Entry?

The guidance there has all of the information that you need to get started.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Keep in mind that your wife won't be allowed to work as a doctor without qualifying here in Canada.


----------



## bravogy (May 2, 2015)

^^ I plan to get her degrees assessment too. She is currently enrolled and going under MCPS (Peaditric) training recognised widely.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

She can't work as a doctor in Canada without taking exams.
It's different for each province, but this is the info for Ontario:
Ontario Doctors / Physicians | Home


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

bravogy said:


> ^^ I plan to get her degrees assessment too.



There is every chance that they won't be considered equivalent as an education in Pakistan isn't up to Canadian standards.




> She is currently enrolled and going under MCPS (Peaditric) training recognised widely.



Irrelevant. Just because it is allegedly "recognized widely" means nothing. She will still not be allowed to practice here without qualifying as a doctor in Canada. That is _not_ an easy process and there are limited spaces available. It will be very difficult for her to do even if her education is considered equal (which is highly unlikely).


----------

